# oes not want to move



## estandridge (Nov 19, 2011)

Have a YazooKees Max ZT 22 HP 61 inch. Just finished rebuilding the motor and it runs fine. Did not touch the hydrulics but now when push the handles forward it barely moves. Do I need to drain the fluid? Is there a way of getting air out of the lines? or???


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

did you forget to put the key inside the drive pulley onthe motor? just a thought


----------



## estandridge (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestion. I checked the pully and the key is there and the set bolts are tight.


----------

